# Accuchek Insight Pump Accessories



## TRACYANN35 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi, can anyone recommend and good accessories to wear with the pump please? Roche have given me a clip, I've seen also thigh strap on their website,


----------



## Northerner (Jun 23, 2016)

Have you looked at the Funky Pumpers website TracyAnn? They have a good range of stuff and support JDRF


----------



## trophywench (Jun 23, 2016)

Roche don't do hardly any - but I do use the 'bra hanger' thingy - not only for bras LOL, I use it with skirts and trousers without pockets too - hangs down the inside with only the perspex clip visible outside on the waistband.  I also use he Antara lanyard I had with the Combo.


----------



## TRACYANN35 (Jun 23, 2016)

Ok 


trophywench said:


> Roche don't do hardly any - but I do use the 'bra hanger' thingy - not only for bras LOL, I use it with skirts and trousers without pockets too - hangs down the inside with only the perspex clip visible outside on the waistband.  I also use he Antara lanyard I had with the Combo.


thank you where can I get the clips from and antara lanyard?


----------



## TRACYANN35 (Jun 23, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Have you looked at the Funky Pumpers website TracyAnn? They have a good range of stuff and support JDRF


Brilliant will take a look thanks


----------



## trophywench (Jun 23, 2016)

Dunno - I cannibalised one I already had - cos daughter gave it me - she worked at Barclays call centre for a time and it was what they have their security passes on!

I do find it useful on the beach etc on holidays though.  NB the white one (if they still do it) marks and stains terribly and you can't get them clean. The white bra hanger never comes 'OMO' white again once you've used it either - I hate it same as I hate 'grey' bra straps but my logic was that it would be a bit sweaty having used it ON my bra so I carefully handwashed it, in SOAP mind you ..... since then I've tried all sorts (short of bleach LOL) - nothing works!  I still do use it for that when I need to, cos it's hidden anyway, I'm of an age - and shape - these days that nobody is likely to want to rip my clothing off ! (if they ever did; wishful thinking LOL)

Oh - and the word I was looking for I think, is really Al*can*tara.


----------



## pottersusan (Jun 23, 2016)

TRACYANN35 said:


> Ok
> 
> thank you where can I get the clips from and antara lanyard?


the clips in the bra doodah can be got from Roche at no cost (cos they break), but they charge for bra doodah itself


----------



## trophywench (Jun 23, 2016)

I've had the white one for 5 years now, no break.  I've had the black one only about 12 months, no break.  I don't use the clip that is supplied - but lots of people say they break.  You can't see the screen without forcing the thing at right angles so I should imagine that strains it - pathetic.


----------

